# Wearing contacts



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, no more looking like a fool. That's right. I am spending all of my own money on getting contacts. No more John Denver, Dr. Octopus looks. I will be _ME _ again. Girls will walk by and see _ME_, not some guy that was held hostage by his unattractive glasses. Freedom!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

that's fantastic! congratulations on getting contacts.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool. :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats great news! :banana


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Yay can you get me some contacts too while you are at it? :idea


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

heh, sorry Rad. well, it was 78 for the appointment. I think maybe 120-150 for a whole year of lenses. I'll pay for 1/3, how about that? :b

I'm wearing my contacts right now! Okay, well, I have a slight headache, which is normal when you first start wearing them, but I still feel good. Yay!


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Good for you. I've been experimenting with my one of my sisters contacts. My eyes are too overly scared and protective that I think i'm gonna have to stick with my glasses. :hide


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

well, I guess it's okay to experiment with ur sisters contact, but make sure it's clean. 

I don't think it's that hard to get used to. I had contacts since I was 13 till about 19, I guess. Then I had grown fed up with the stinging and losing them. turns out I had a bad deal and the kind I had, where you have the same pair for like a year, weren't that great of a thing. so next week is my appt. and I can order a whole years worth, changing them monthly. I like this plan much better. and as far as getting the thing in ur eye, I think the trick is to just look straight into the mirror and watch as you put it into your eye. I've gotten quite the hang of it again in the past couple days. I really did hate my glasses.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey man,


I'm happy for you. I know this is one area that's been bugging you for a while and i'm glad it's being worked on.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

that's cool that ur getting contacts opcorn


----------



## 13a13i_an9el (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Radfaraf, I really don't think its a good idea for you to try on someone else's contacts, its suppose to be really bad for your eyes. You really should get your own pair.

And BeNice, that really great that you got contacts! I find that they can boost your self-confidence. However, glasses can be a hip accessory. I got some new frames and now I wear glasses everyday again. They make me look like an intellectual  Wearing your contacts for too long and too much are bad for the eyes which is why I stopped wearing them daily, so be cautious, they can be damaging if you don't wash them properly.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

don't worry, they explained everything to me at the optometrists office, refreshed it in my head. I use Supra Clens every night in the soaking solution, and each time before I put them in, I try to squirt off both sides. It's kind of hard to squirt off both sides, especially since the inverted side is hard to drain out (it fills up), and when I try to drain it out it sort of crumbles up, and I fear cracking it. But it usually works out, and I think I am doing okay. I also appreciate the fact that they are monthly contacts I get new ones every month.


----------



## Sky Pike (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey! Congrats on your new contacts. 

I remember when I first started wearing them... many moons ago! It took a while to adjust to them with regard to putting them in and taking them out ... I was a little squirmish... but it becomes easy before too long.

Eventually I want lasik... but it's $5,000 for the doc I want to use. It'll have to wait for now.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My mom, my sister and my grandma all had the lasik eye surgery and it worked fabulous for them =) My sister had it when they were still experimenting back in the day, so that was kind of scary. :afr It still worked out wonderful though!

I love my contacts. Even if I had perfect vision I would still get them because I like all the pretty colors =) Most people never see my real color :lol I don't go drastic though...my real color is a light blue, almost sky blue/white in some spots...so I usually have either green or blue contacts in. The blue ones make them sooo beautiful =)
Right, so I love my contacts =D


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I wear contacts, I may get eye laser surgery in a few years though.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I got my first pair of contacts when I was 11 years old. I'll never forget...that night my best friend and I went to a Bangles concert (this must have been like 1988 or so) and the whole time I was FREAKING OUT because I was so afraid that my lenses would just pop out! LOL. They didn't of course, but when I got home I was terrified to take them out (just couldn't quite deal with touching my eyeballs at this point), and I was in the bathroom crying my eyes out. Finally my dad came and took them out for me, hehe.

I got used to the lenses pretty quickly after that traumatic first day. Then I started using colored lenses, which were super fun! My eyes are a really dull light blue, so it was fun to wear bright blue, green and brown contacts for a more interesting look. Like 5 years ago, my eyes just couln't tolerate the regular soft lenses (the kind that last like a year) anymore, and I had to switch to disposables. The colored disposables are way too expensive unfortunately so I wear plain clear ones now. 

I would definitely consider Lasik someday. I don't mind caring for my lenses at all, but my eyes are very sensitive which makes contacts very uncomfortable sometimes. In summer I have a very hard time with the bright sun. My eyes just water uncontrollably and sting like crazy. And then of course there are those annoyances that everyone with contacts deals with once in a while...like you are out somewhere and suddenly it feels like there's something in your eye (like dust or sand or whatever) and it hurts SO BAD and of course you didn't bring your case or solution with you so there's nothing you can do but clutch your poor eyeball in pain and pray that it stops stinging so bad, and of course also pray that the thing doesn't pop out and get lost. Grrr.. And I guess it would be nice to be able to see the digital alarm clock at night while lying in bed.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

contacts are awesome though i haven't worn them for years :lol 

yay for contacts :banana


----------

